# TOC Pope



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 5, 2015)

A friend found this. 

Not familiar with the badge.

Looks complete. 

Is 1901 the year manufactured? The badge says 1901?

Thanks,
Tyler



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably. The Wheelmen site lists the NYACK as 1888 -1901 and the American Bicycle Company was only from 1900 - 1901.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 7, 2015)

Bet these guys might have sold that bicycle





https://athomeinnyack.wordpress.com/tag/bicycles/


----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2015)

From the Wheel 1900


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2015)

Bike arrived yesterday, Triple A + packing job,Tyler. I've been looking for this bike for a long time. Thanks to American Vintage Bicycle Supply for the bike, Filmonger & Mr. Columbia for the info.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 19, 2015)

mike j said:


> Bike arrived yesterday, Triple A + packing job,Tyler. I've been looking for this bike for a long time. Thanks to American Vintage Bicycle Supply for the bike, Filmonger & Mr. Columbia for the info.




It's my job to help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

